# Baby obsessed toddler!



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone else have a baby obsessed ds or dd? Dd is sooo crazy about her baby dolls right now. It used to be that she was happy with 1, but then she learned how to say baby. Now, she has like 2-3 that she asks for, and has to take everywhere with her. She carries them all over the house, nursing, and talking to them. Whenever we go for a walk, all 3 have to come with us and sit in her play stroller. Right before we leave the house, she gathers all 3 up and waits by the front door for me. If I try to make her leave some, it results in a major meltdown fit, with her screaming bay-beee for the rest of the trip. I love that she is so sweet with them, but I am getting kind of tired of lugging the real one, and her "posse" around. Any of you other momma's out there go thru this? When does this phase end?


----------



## KC in KS (Feb 24, 2005)

Got one here! Though she's not quite as bad as yours - at 18 months, she's still pretty distractable, so we can leave her baby behind when we need to.

The funny thing is she's always on the lookout for babies, and screeches "BABY!" whenever she spots one.

Can't tell you when it gets better. I think it's going to get worse around our house. I'm having a brand-new baby in a couple of months that will be all her own.


----------



## scbegonias (Aug 15, 2003)

Seriously, I think my DD learned to walk just so she could carry multiple babies around. Its been over a year...and she's still obsessed (although, she's walking in her mama's footsteps...no favorites as of now).


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

DD is only 13 months but she's turning into a real baby-junkie. We had one doll and all was well, then my mom brought over another. Then one appeared for her birthday and another came along for a long road trip...

Now dd carries one or more around with her much of the time, kissing and nursing them (or biting their heads...it's a bit hard to tell what she thinks she's doing sometimes!) and struggling to reach them if they're out of reach. And not just dolls...pictures of babies in magazines, on billboards, on TV, on the street...she points and shouts "bah-bee" at the top of her voice. It's still kind of cute but I can see it getting waaaaaaay out of hand if she goes on the way she's begun.

DH was joking that her head would probably explode if we "brought home" a sibling for her any time soon!


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Our DD has become baby-crazy, screeching "baby" whenever she sees one in the store or even if she catches sight of herself in the mirror, but has no interest in dolls atm. Probably because she doesn't have any dolls.


----------



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

My dd1 was baby obsessed even before she had a baby doll...we watched Ice Age when she was about 13 months old and she had a complete nervous breakdown because the baby and mom got separated. I'm not sure when it finally stopped, because dd2 is baby obsessed now as well.

As much as I hate to admit it, I think it's partly me being baby obsessed...of course I was never obsessed with the dolls (at least not that I'm aware of or not as an adult







) but I sure love the little ones!!!


----------



## idocrase (Dec 17, 2003)

My dd is completely baby-crazy! She's always watching for real babies, and joyfully yells "Baby!" and points whenever she sees one. Then she always wants to go look closer...it's fine when we know the baby, but sometimes it can be embarrassing.

She has 3 baby dolls that she loves undressing, wrapping in blankets, nursing, patting to sleep - all of it. I don't know how this happened - dh and I didn't teach her this!

The books with pictures of babies in them are her favorite.

But the part that starting to annoy me is that often she asks "baby?" now - meaning that she wants to be treated like a baby - rocking, nursing, and singing, while walking around the house. Not so easy when the 'baby' weighs 25 lbs.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

My DD is obsessed with real babies and is always pointing them out,wherever we go.

However, we haven't given her much in the way of baby dolls. Lately, she's been carrying around stuffed animals and calling them babies. (Guess I needed to get the hint, huh?) So today, I pulled down two of her stuffed dolls, and sent her to nap with them. I'll see what she thinks of them when she wakes up.

Faith


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Another mama with baby obsessed dd here. Our dd has loooooved any babies younger than her since she was about 11 mos. She was close to walking and would love to pat and pet the littler babies at daycare. Then in the next room up, one of the other kids had a baby sister arrive in Dec. she was fascinated with that little baby. Babies are like a siren song for her, she just cant stop herself from getting as close as possible and trying to pat them or hug them and kiss them. She also yells out BAYBEE! whenever she sees one too. And she just recently started getting into playing with baby dolls. She has a couple at home that she loves. A sling to carry them around with her and sometimes she tries to nurse them. At daycare, they have little blankies for wrapping the babies up and she just cant get enough!

Glad to hear there are other ones on the same page


----------



## VeganSculptor (Apr 20, 2004)

I was the same way as a toddler and it never stopped.







Now I sculpt baby dolls.


----------



## lovemyfamily (Jul 25, 2005)

my niece is baby crazy, she has all kinds of them and a name and personality for each one. like one particular baby named Abby is a little trouble maker and always in time ou!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

My 3 yo is obsessed and has been since she was 2. We went to a b-day party for a neighbor 2 yo and the first question she asked the mother was whether he had any baby dolls? He had one and she proceeded to care for it the rest of the party - this, inspite of the fact that we had brought 2 of our own babies. The lady at my church nursery told me she had to limit her DD to 5 (!) babies for an outing. She tried to make it fewer, but it just didn't work.

Do you have some doll slings? I just tie a strip of fabric together for DD so she can sling at least 1 baby. It doesn't need to be anything fancy with rings or pouches but it helps a lot.


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

yeah, DD tends to ignore everything and everyone else when a baby is around. funny thing is, she just likes her own dolls, OK...not totally in love with them. i guess she wants the real thing


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

Whew, glad to know I am not the only one! We had a good day today, only had to tote around 1 baby doll







. She even let me hold it while she played on the playground, and climbed up the stairs(we live on the 3rd floor). Last week she insisted climbing up the stairs with all 3 babies in tow







. I just lingered behind, and somehow she made it to the top in about 10 min or so(another reason why we are never getting a top floor apt. again







).

She is "real" baby crazy too. Today at storytime, another mommy there was nursing her babe, and dd started yelling out "yumm, mmmm, yummm" really loud and pointing







. When is the madness going to end!


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

My dd is obsessed with babies! I still think it's really cute, but sometimes it can get out of control. Right now she's sitting on the living room floor, flipping through one of my old Mothering mags, pointing out all the babies. She seems to get especially excited if she sees one nursing or in a pouch or sling like hers









Dd is 18 mos (Nov.'04) so it seems like it's something about this age?


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

Yes, my DD 20 months & has really gotten into her baby dolls just in the last month or so. She insists on having most of them with her when she goes to sleep, usually requesting a specific one (usually her Bert doll) to actually hold as she's falling asleep.

Today she asked to be put into her crib, which I thought was weird until I realized that most of her dolls were still in there from the night before. She spent a good 20 minutes "putting her dolls to bed". Laying them all down next to each other in a row, kissing them each, covering them with a blanket, and then saying/waving "nigh, nigh".









Holly


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

DD 21 mos considers any person younger than a teenager to be a baby, and she announces this LOUDLY: baaaaaybee!!

I think it's kinda embarassing for the target when it's an eight year old boy...


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

DS has nursed his baby too.








He's been really obsessed since my sister had her first baby in April.


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinaKat*
DD 21 mos considers any person younger than a teenager to be a baby, and she announces this LOUDLY: baaaaaybee!!

I think it's kinda embarassing for the target when it's an eight year old boy...

HA! Same here -- DD is nearly 15 months and even some adults are "babies". She is signing, so she does the sign for baby (crossing your arms and rocking them as if you are holding a baby) and says "baby" now. She nearly knocks herself over doing the baby sign, if she sees more than one!









"Baby" was her first real word!! Glad to read she's not the only one. Too funny!!


----------

